# My Insurance has nearly doubled!!



## MidlandsCarCare

I currently pay about £700 on the Megane R26, but my Renewal is £1500!!!

I've done some online quotes and they are all about that amount. The cheapest is £900... with a £3000 EXCESS!! :lol:

WTF... 

:wave::wave: Megane!


----------



## Maggi200

Everyone's has gone up massively this year. Sucks  mine was £450 now £1000 but obviously had an accident and lowered etc inbetweem


----------



## NickP

My Leon FR was £285, changed to the 330D with 3 months remaining on the policy and they wanted an adjustment fee of £22 -

Just had the renewal through £751!! A lot of shopping around and I've managed to get it down to £646, that seems the best I can get!


----------



## Hair Bear

Just received my renewal - zak same as last year


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Yeah but you're old 

Oh man, gutted! Everything in the same class is similar money!

Clio 200 is £700 or so.


----------



## Nanoman

Mine went up. Dropped from 25000 miles to 5000 but nothing else changed. Went up 50% - same for the Mrs.


----------



## Hair Bear

RussZS said:


> Yeah but you're old


It has it's benefits young Russ :wave:

How old are you?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Oh I didn't realise it was so widespread!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Hair Bear said:


> It has it's benefits young Russ :wave:
> 
> How old are you?


Mid Twenties... :lol: 28


----------



## Hair Bear

RussZS said:


> Mid Twenties... :lol: 28


Have you tried GreenLight?


----------



## Rob_Quads

Had my renewal for the 350 last month - bonus at under £350 this year thanks to multicar (even tho its still my primary car)


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Hair Bear said:


> Have you tried GreenLight?


Not yet. Need to try Chris Knott too and the other specialists.


----------



## Dipesh

You've got me worried Russ! I'd just pay the money if the car makes your smile!!


----------



## Hair Bear

RussZS said:


> Not yet. Need to try Chris Knott too and the other specialists.


Greenlight are perfect for me - they'll cover mod's :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Dipesh said:


> You've got me worried Russ! I'd just pay the money if the car makes your smile!!


I haven't even looked at an FD2 yet!!


----------



## Adam D

Mine was £450 last year and the renewal came in at £600!

So, I tried out the Tesco comparison website and found a quote for £410, so I am quite happy to be honest given this thread and others I have seen on other forums as well.


----------



## chunkytfg

mine went up aswell this year I was gutted!















£506 last year to £507 this year! Lol


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

£1400 quote for the 350Z after the accident claim, even with protected NCB of 7 years it went up to £3375. Still disappointed I didnt get it


----------



## GeeBee

More than almost doubled what I paid last year, £291.00 fully comp' and protected policy, went up to just under £600, went with Adrian flux on a limited mileage policy, as the Cruiser isn't my daily driver and got it for £271.00, so it's worth shopping around


----------



## SurGie

I got mine today and its gone up £200 and my renewal is the cheapest around because iv tried quite a few places and the cheapest one was £25 more expensive than my renewal. So thats £20 more i have to pay monthly. I have no claims no convictions and over 5 years NCD, its all not good because around £44 of everyone's insurance is paying for the fake injury claimants, even more to proper compensation claims, thanks America.


----------



## Dipesh

RussZS said:


> I haven't even looked at an FD2 yet!!


As soon as I saw this thread, I was thinking I hope you haven't!

Give elephant/bell/admiral a try on the fd2. They seem to be import friendly.


----------



## Garyman

In the same boat.

Last year, insurance was only £216.50, renewal came over the weekend and that was £254.30.

Looking at a couple of websites I got :

Compare the Market- £242.30 (Admiral)
Go Compare- £306.80 (Admiral)
Confused.com £433.10 
Directline- £543.20
Teco- £505.70

Going to try the likes of Greenlight, Sky, Chris Knott and A-plan

Gary

*Currently drive a Honda Jazz (GE6) latest model


----------



## skyinsurance

Hi all,

please give my company a try if you have had your renewals though.

We offer a discount to Detailing World members so please mention your membership when you call us.

Our number is 0208 3645500 or you are welcome to PM us your contact details and we will call you back.



Dipesh said:


> Give elephant/bell/admiral a try on the fd2. They seem to be import friendly.


My company insure a fair few FD2's so please also bare us in mind :thumb:

Thanks


----------



## J3FVW

I don't pay insurance on my 197 - it's on the company fleet policy as a perk.

I'll get my coat.................:lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

All sorted after a quick call to Sky Insurance. They managed to SMASH all of my other quotes, so it's back down to £750 and my excess is down to £350 from £900!!!

Awesome!


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

RussZS said:


> All sorted after a quick call to Sky Insurance. They managed to SMASH all of my other quotes, so it's back down to £750 and my excess is down to £350 from £900!!!
> 
> Awesome!


Do you have any mods on the car or is it just standard car insurance?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

SubtleAggressiv said:


> Do you have any mods on the car or is it just standard car insurance?


Standard. I haven't sorted it yet, so I'll ask about a FMIC and remap tomorrow.


----------



## who45

have to say i was happy as mine went down this year, mods admitted and under 400 quid


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

RussZS said:


> Standard. I haven't sorted it yet, so I'll ask about a FMIC and remap tomorrow.


Gonna give Sky a go and see if they can give me a decent quote. My current insurer is asking for £820 a year for a 1.2l Honda Jazz!! My 1.8L Celica with more than a dozen mods only cost £350 last year. I found a quote from one of the comparison sites for just under £400 but even that is bloody expensive


----------



## Lloyd71

Mine has gone up from £512 to £600 cheapest quote, and my current provider has refused to issue me with a renewal. I'm not happy at all, if I can't find any cheaper quotes I'll have no choice but to take the car off the road for a few months 

I'm going to give Sky a call tomorrow though.


----------



## Shiny

J3FVW said:


> I don't pay insurance on my 197 - it's on the company fleet policy as a perk.
> 
> I'll get my coat.................:lol:


Is the car owned and registered to your employers? You may come unstuck if it isn't! Fleet policies normally specifically exclude cars owned by employees, other than Director's cars provided they are agreed to at inception.


----------



## amiller

Mine stayed the same going from a Golf TDI to an Audi S3. I'm 22. (£800 fully comp)


----------



## J3FVW

Shiny said:


> Is the car owned and registered to your employers? You may come unstuck if it isn't! Fleet policies normally specifically exclude cars owned by employees, other than Director's cars provided they are agreed to at inception.


It's my car but specifically states on the schedule what the car is and that it's owned by me and the V5 is in my name.

Good old Combined Motor Traders Policies! :thumb:

Sadly I have to pay the insurance on my V plate Fiesta daily driver though  ......still it keeps my NCB going


----------



## Lloyd71

Woah, Swiftcover are cheaper than last year's quote! Woop!


----------



## nortonski

No accidents for me, my Cooper S Camden was £380 last year, this year Direct Line wanted £580!

I moved to Sheilas Wheels...lol £444, could've gone with Bell (Admiral) but they were gonna charge £30 for a strut brace & £40 for an air filter...Sheila did it for £444 all in including business... Bargain!

Similar story with the wife & the Land Cruiser, 2 accidents (people hit her...can't blame em...lol) & it went from £480 - £750!!

Again, rescued by Sheilas Wheels, don't remember the exact price but circa £520

I would've been happy to stay with DL but not at that price!


----------



## SurGie

My £200 increase is from Direct line also, so im going to try Sheilas wheels for sure.


----------



## DiscoDriver

In the past I've found Direct Line to usually offer a reasonable price in the first year and then at renewal time to pull a massive increase out of their hat. I presume they rely on inertia with people not bothering to seek quotes elsewhere. In the internet age it seems like a very short-sighted practice (but maybe it does work with many drivers?!)


----------



## SurGie

I agree with you there, i bet most of the older policyholders dont bother i know my mum dont bother searching around. I do like there criminal damage cover and they cover you if you get hit by an uninsured driver without losing your no claims discounts, but i bet they have certain rules with regards to that like having them caught by the police or something.


----------



## Shiny

The actual % of claims for criminal damage or involving uninsured drivers are minimal in the grand scheme of things. Great marketing from Direct Line, as they know that the benefit will only be used by an absolute minimum of their policyholders.

We've had quite a few calls from people recently looking for quotes as their insurance bought from aggregator (comparison) sites as gone up massively, Direct Line seems have been the one with the biggest increases.

I don't really think we will ever see a migration back to the high street Broker for car insurance though, although we are seeing an increasing number complaining about service, claims and the admin costs for changes once you've signed up for the year. There will always be problems when a member of the public with little or no insurance knowledges quotes their own policy and then comes unstuck when it gets underwritten at the point of a claim, rather than at the point they take the policy up when the policy is arranged by an experienced professional.


----------



## robj20

Im happy this year, my last car was £1600 to insure now im paying £240 fully comp on my new car, all thanks to a classic policy.


----------



## jamest

I paid £100 less.

I tried quotes for a second car with 0 no claims and all were coming out at £1500 through the price comparison sites, but then went direct through Admiral to get a quote of £452.

Don't trust the comparison sites. It doesn't take long to fill in a few forms on other sites.


----------



## Matt.

amiller said:


> Mine stayed the same going from a Golf TDI to an Audi S3. I'm 22. (£800 fully comp)


£800 fully comp on a S3 at 22. Thats pretty impresive :doublesho


----------



## Mike_182

mattastra said:


> £800 fully comp on a S3 at 22. Thats pretty impresive :doublesho


Depends, at 23 I was insuring a Clio V6 for less and at 24 I'm insuring a 400+bhp biturbo S4 for £1600ish...


----------

